# DP 8 on ms windows!



## studioj (Jan 19, 2012)

(still on Mac too)
!


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 19, 2012)

more!!!


----------



## studioj (Jan 19, 2012)

64 bit, lots of new plugs. completely rewritten video engine.
otherwise pretty much the same. 

But VsT 3 support on windows. that could be huge for VEP folks.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you at NAMM? I haven't seen any news of this anywhere. How much for the update? R they saying at this point?


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 19, 2012)

64 bit yes. that's huge!!


----------



## JohnG (Jan 19, 2012)

64 bit --- yaaay!!


----------



## Farkle (Jan 19, 2012)

Whoa, that IS huge!

I have DP 7 sitting here gathering dust, because I switched to PC. This could be a really nice upgrade for me... get back all the quality film scoring enhancements that DP has.

NICE. 

Is the audio engine still the same? Some sort of MAS that sits over the OS?

Mike


----------



## PMortise (Jan 19, 2012)

Finally! o=?
Did they give a release date?


----------



## Daryl (Jan 19, 2012)

Farkle @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> Whoa, that IS huge!
> 
> I have DP 7 sitting here gathering dust, because I switched to PC. This could be a really nice upgrade for me... get back all the quality film scoring enhancements that DP has.
> 
> Mike


I think that this will give Steinberg a wake-up call. It is very good news for the profession, and makes Logic look a bit more marginalised.

Of course we don't know how well it runs on Windows yet. It could be like Pro Tools; a slightly bodged port with features removed. However, as it probably had to be totally re-written to become 64bit, I hope that the Windows version won't be compromised.

D


----------



## MikeH (Jan 19, 2012)

DP8 and 64bit!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonzthro (Jan 19, 2012)

"makes Logic look a bit more marginalised" - eh? Don't get me wrong, this is really fascinating (and, like 4 years overdue), but I'm not sure follow you...


----------



## tripit (Jan 19, 2012)

Great news!

And all ye nay sayers who touted that Motu would never make it to 64...

I always thought Logic looked a bit more marginalised >8o 

(as I duck and run o=?)


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah!! Exciting and interesting news.


http://www.macmusic.org/news/view.php/lang/en/id/11097/


64bit!!!! =o


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 19, 2012)

I am truly happy for all you DP lovers. That is great news for you.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 19, 2012)

That is big news. I always liked DP.

Mahlon


----------



## SvK (Jan 19, 2012)

can i mute midi notes?


----------



## c0mp0ser (Jan 19, 2012)

Flipping awesome!!!!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 19, 2012)

SvK @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> can i mute midi notes?



reaper can... ;x


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 19, 2012)

c0mp0ser @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> Flipping awesome!!!!




+++++1

Where's the emoticon for cartwheels????


o=? _-) o=< =o


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2012)

Gabriel Oliveira @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> SvK @ Thu Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > can i mute midi notes?
> ...



Give it a rest eh? Don't rain on our parade.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 19, 2012)

just kidding, Coscina... don't take me too serious...

I love DP 

btw, being a Win-guy is the only reason that im not a DP user...


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 19, 2012)

So, for someone who has done nothing more than looked at a few screenshots from several years ago, what should I expect DP to do that Cubase cant? Anyone use both, and care to share any thoughts about why one is better than another? I am not looking to switch per ce, but if there is something intrigiong about DP, I might give it a whirl.

Cheers.


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 19, 2012)

Gabriel Oliveira @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> I love DP
> 
> btw, being a Win-guy is the only reason that im not a DP user...




You can make that "was" not a DP user now. No excuses.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 19, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> So, for someone who has done nothing more than looked at a few screenshots from several years ago, what should I expect DP to do that Cubase cant? Anyone use both, and care to share any thoughts about why one is better than another? I am not looking to switch per ce, but if there is something intrigiong about DP, I might give it a whirl.
> 
> Cheers.



I'd like to hear, too. I just switched to Cubase from Sonar end of December mainly for the Note Expressions and extreme customization in interface and key commands, not to mention routing.

But I've seen a couple of great things in DP that make me very curious -- mainly the vector CC curves. That looks sweet.

Mahlon


----------



## studioj (Jan 19, 2012)

SvK @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> can i mute midi notes?




Nope. :(


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> So, for someone who has done nothing more than looked at a few screenshots from several years ago, what should I expect DP to do that Cubase cant? Anyone use both, and care to share any thoughts about why one is better than another? I am not looking to switch per ce, but if there is something intrigiong about DP, I might give it a whirl.
> 
> Cheers.



I have both. I think Cubase 6 is pretty strong. I know my step brother went from Logic to DP but found it confusing and old fashioned. Unless MOTU has changed a lot of the arrange window, I think perhaps some newbies to DAWs would also not like it because of its arrange window. To me, I like how I can move around small chunks of phrases without having to use a cut/paste tool the way I do in Logic or Cubase. Simply highlight the region you want to drag and drag it. 

The customizable click tracks are awesome in DP. I like being able to sub divide the beats differently depending on what I'm recording. And I find DPs route of MIDI or VIs to be infinitely more direct and straight forward than Cubase or Logic. But some of this is purely subjective work flow preference. Up until last year when I was co-composing a documentary with Bill Stromberg, I love Logic. But since Bill was a die hard DP guy, I used that primarily. and I really got into it. I was jazzed about how things were laid out and how flexible DP was as far as employing multiple meters and eschewing that occursed pre-roll. But Cubase is more similar to DP in how its organized than say Logic so perhaps there's not a huge draw for those Cubase guys. If MOTU is wise, they will offer a limited time demo of DP so prospective customers can give it a test run. 

For me, my only wish is that the Arrange window is more scalable like Pro Tools. My eyesight ain't great and DP is still too small. But I do love being able to customize the main page and I love V-Rack and Chunks. Routing is a little less sexy than Logic and Cubase for VI busses but it's not terrible either. 

I'm actually super glad MOTU saw fit to move DP to Windows. To be perfectly honest, I love love love my Mac Pro but if Apple does a dumbass thing like discontinue their towers, I will move back to Windows since all of the DAWs I use are bi-platform (Pro Tools 10, Studio One ver 2, Cubase 6, Sibelius 7).


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 19, 2012)

studioj @ Fri Jan 20 said:


> SvK @ Thu Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > can i mute midi notes?
> ...



You mean, you cant do this:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/dpmutes.mp4

:?: 

Sorry about the audio quality....


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh I also wanted to add I LOVE the takes in DP. When I'm in another DAW I always wish I had the ability to use TAKES the way DP does. I find Logic's actually quite stupid. Sorry, that's just me. Truthfully, I don't hate Logic. Was an ardent user since 1990 when it was C Lab Notator!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gabriel Oliveira @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> just kidding, Coscina... don't take me too serious...
> 
> I love DP
> 
> btw, being a Win-guy is the only reason that im not a DP user...



Same here - was considering adding a Mac to the studio just for access to DP and M, half the reason for the Mac just went out the window... call me a former Non-DP user!

Outstanding!!!!

At least I hope it is<G>...


----------



## Arceo (Jan 20, 2012)

SvK @ Fri Jan 20 said:


> can i mute midi notes?


I'm so freaking waiting for this!!! >8o >8o >8o 

I'm a seasoned DP user (1990 was called "Performer"), I simply love the program and I can't find a single reason why this little feature has not been implemented over the years... 

Let's see if this change of platform helps also for this matter...


----------



## synthnut (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad that this is finally coming to fruition .....Hope it all works well ....JIm


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jan 20, 2012)

Couldn't find a real info on DP8 so far ...

... but at least here's a screenshot from a NAMM demonstration , originally posted by a User on MOTUNation :


http://www.xzault.com/pr/images/DP8.jpeg


----------



## SvK (Jan 20, 2012)

on a side note,

Does it not stand to reason MOTU are porting DP to windows in case the MAC pro platform is discontinued? ( yes i do get that having a PC marketshare is a good thing regardless just making an observation )

best


----------



## Daryl (Jan 20, 2012)

SvK @ Fri Jan 20 said:


> on a side note,
> 
> Does it not stand to reason MOTU are porting DP to windows in case the MAC pro platform is discontinued? ( yes i do get that having a PC marketshare is a good thing regardless just making an observation )
> 
> best


I don't believe that this is the case. It's more likely that they have finally read the writing on the wall about how much Apple really cares about their custom. In light of the dramatic price reduction of Logic, I think that it is remarkably good timing to announce a port to Windows.

D


----------



## SvK (Jan 20, 2012)

agreed on pricing of Logic....

in order to sell copies they must port to Windows due to 199Logic

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jan 20, 2012)

agreed on pricing of Logic....

in order to sell copies they must port to Windows due to 199Logic

SvK


----------



## José Herring (Jan 20, 2012)

Daryl @ Fri Jan 20 said:


> SvK @ Fri Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > on a side note,
> ...



I think you're correct here. I'm looking forward to the release. Being an old DP user (3.1.1 was my last DP purchase) I'm still eligible for discounted upgrades. I can't wait to try it out.

Jose


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## IFM (Jan 22, 2012)

studioj @ Thu Jan 19 said:


> SvK @ Thu Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > can i mute midi notes?
> ...



You would think that after all this time they would add that feature. :(


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 22, 2012)

I am VERY happy for DP users-the long suffering. I'm sort of wondering ....when. At present, release date is TBA.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 22, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Sun Jan 22 said:


> I am VERY happy for DP users-the long suffering. I'm sort of wondering ....when. At present, release date is TBA.



In the land of MOTU that means, next year sometime.....maybe.

I'm coming to respect Eric P. position of not announcing something until you can get it.

I dusted off my Motu password. Rummaged through the site. Nothing. Not even a mention of DP8. What up with dat!?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2012/ ... r-windows/


----------



## JohnG (Jan 23, 2012)

Gabriel's article reads, in part:

"Digital Performer 8 is expected to ship by Spring, 2012. Pricing is TBA."

So, we will remain tantalised for a while.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 23, 2012)

There is no mention yet of whether it will support VST on OSX. If not, then it is still not truly cross platform, and OSX users are still hampered by the AU spec limitations. Hopefully in time Motu will realise that there is greater advantage to making it VST on both platforms, than keeping it AU on OSX.

D


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 23, 2012)

Daryl @ Mon Jan 23 said:


> There is no mention yet of whether it will support VST on OSX. If not, then it is still not truly cross platform, and OSX users are still hampered by the AU spec limitations. Hopefully in time Motu will realise that there is greater advantage to making it VST on both platforms, than keeping it AU on OSX.
> 
> D



My guess, VST on Mac? Never happen. I sincerely hope I'm wrong.
For that matter, I wish Ve Pro would support VST on Mac. Very annoying to me.


----------

